

DNA based logic cells operating inside a cockroach - ChuckMcM
http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/04/dna-based-logic-gates-operate-inside-cockroach-cells/

======
ChuckMcM
Ok budding mystery writers out there, you have just been handed a wonderful
Macguffin[1]. You can now create a poison that will stay in your victims blood
stream harmlessly until they eat the 'key' which will unlock it. Your poison
is protected by a logic circuit that recognizes the key, when the key is
ingested the poison is released into the bloodstream, the victim dies. Of
course the 'key' can be anything really and so won't show up on toxicology
screens. How cool is that? Feed 'em in Act 1 and kill them off with desert in
Act 3.

I wonder what will become of this stuff going forward.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MacGuffin](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MacGuffin)

